
DreamHost launches its Remixer website builder to compete with Squarespace, Wix - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/07/dreamhost-launches-its-remixer-website-builder-to-better-compete-with-squarespace-wix-and-others/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
anngrant
Sounds very promising! Looking forward to giving this website builder a try. I
built my first website with a simple website builder tool too (Wix) . By the
way, here is a great comparison on website builders that helped me decide on
which tool to opt for - [http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builder-
categories/w...](http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builder-
categories/website-builders-for-business/) .

------
samuel88
Sounds great! Is it really that easy to use and click-to-edit? Wanna know.

